# Extreme Bowstrings is now Selling Astro Flight



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*More pics!*

That's right folks....Ron is now making strings out of the new Astro Flight, and it makes one incredible bowstring.:thumb: A good friend of mine sent me pics of his bow with a new set of Extreme strings made out of AF. The bumble bee colors really pop on the bow and look sharp!



























If you'd like to see more pics of strings made out of Astro Flight; stop in Ron's other thread to see Red & Black and Pink/Black/Gray. The quality of craftsmanship is flawless, and you simply can't go wrong with a set of Extreme Bowstrings!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=668021&page=20


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's right folks....Ron is now making strings out of the new Astro Flight, and it makes one incredible bowstring.:thumb: A good friend of mine sent me pics of his bow with a new set of Extreme strings made out of AF. The bumble bee colors really pop on the bow and look sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Young Man won a Tournament with it on 3-7-10 and shot his personal best to date. :wave3::wave3::wave3:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

That is just Awesome, its amazing what new strings will do for your shooting. Especially when they are made right.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

:amen: I think I need some twisted up for the Admiral!!!:wink:


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Young Man won a Tournament with it on 3-7-10 and shot his personal best to date. :wave3::wave3::wave3:


Thanks Kim!

Thanks again ron they look awesome on there! and there shooting great! i would tell anyone too get these strings i have another shoot tomorrow let you know how i do!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

sahrpshooter said:


> Thanks Kim!
> 
> Thanks again ron they look awesome on there! and there shooting great! i would tell anyone too get these strings i have another shoot tomorrow let you know how i do!


I know how ya did!!! Even with a tanked shot at the end....he still won the Bowhunter Class!:set1_applaud: Another :first: for Extreme Bowstrings and Astro Flight!:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

:bump2: this back up! A great new material for your next set of strings with 3D season upon us!:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

The best strings this side of the Mississippi!!! lol


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

And on the other side:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> The best strings this side of the Mississippi!!! lol





EXTREME 1 said:


> And on the other side:thumbs_up:shade:


It was funny when she wrote that...being it was April Fools and all. A bump for Extreme's Astro Flight strings!:cool2:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm getting an order up for a set of these...It was nice to talk with Ron today!!! It's like you have known him all your life.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I'm getting an order up for a set of these...It was nice to talk with Ron today!!! It's like you have known him all your life.:thumbs_up


WELL?????? What colors are you going to go with??:dontknow:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> I'm getting an order up for a set of these...It was nice to talk with Ron today!!! It's like you have known him all your life.:thumbs_up


Your gonna love the new Astro flight, :thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

here is a pick of Baby Blue and Blue with Blue


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> WELL?????? What colors are you going to go with??:dontknow:


Blue and gray for the Alpha Burner:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Your gonna love the new Astro flight, :thumbs_up:shade:





EXTREME 1 said:


> here is a pick of Baby Blue and Blue with Blue


I'm looking foward to it for sure!! Great looking strings!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I'm looking foward to it for sure!! Great looking strings!!


The baby/electric blue or regular blue? Details man....DETAILS!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I will tell you what I am going to put on my Z, its going to be baby blue, purple and maybe yellow or orange.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I'm getting an order up for a set of these...It was nice to talk with Ron today!!! It's like you have known him all your life.:thumbs_up


NO Doubt:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> The baby/electric blue or regular blue? Details man....DETAILS!!


blue and gray:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> blue and gray:wink:


YAWN! lol...c'mon be at least a little creative!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> blue and gray:wink:


with hot pink serving?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> with hot pink serving?


:mg: I hope not! lol


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> YAWN! lol...c'mon be at least a little creative!


You know my Burners already trimmed out in Blue and Gray!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> You know my Burners already trimmed out in Blue and Gray!!:wink:


You know deer can see the blue side of the spectrum? :wink: :der:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> You know deer can see the blue side of the spectrum? :wink: :der:


That may be so but I know they do not see pink!:mg::wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> You know deer can see the blue side of the spectrum? :wink: :der:





EXTREME 1 said:


> That may be so but I know they do not see pink!:mg::wink:


If they don't catch me moving...they ain't gonna see NUTHIN!! LOL:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> If they don't catch me moving...they ain't gonna see NUTHIN!! LOL:wink:


with me all they see is a little glimmer and then its all over for them.:wink: Most of the time.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I am gonna go with Baby Blue and purple possibly.:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

baby blue and baby pink!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> If they don't catch me moving...they ain't gonna see NUTHIN!! LOL:wink:


I'm with Tom on this one...the last thing they HEAR is the whisper from my bow right before a bone jarring WHACK! Nope...they see NUTHIN!:chortle:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Admiral Vixen said:


> baby blue and baby pink!!


what is baby pink?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm with Tom on this one...the last thing they HEAR is the whisper from my bow right before a bone jarring WHACK! Nope...they see NUTHIN!:chortle:


Not always, I have had a few in the years past that after the shot they pretty much flipped me the tail as they ran off.:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey good news, I have my new bow coming soon and I still cant decide on colors . Bow is black so maybe I will stick to the baby blue and purple.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thank you RON!!!!!*

The Astro set arrived the other day...When i first opened up the package, i was in total awe!! They looked like they were soaking wet!!! What a finish for a fiber material, that totally amazing to me!! I finally got around to putting them on the bow today, main string first, what a difference in total diamater from the 8125's i was shooting!! I tied on a loop, installed the peep, went outside and took a shot with one of my Victory V-Force hunting arrows....1st shot it burried up to the vanes...second shot in almost BLEW THROUGH the bag!! I noticed an improvment in the feel and over all lack of sound at the shot also. It's not completely tuned, but after 3 shots the peep set right in and hasn't moved!! I will post up the number when i make it to the shop where there is a draw board and chrono!!

Thank you very much Ron!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think this is going to get interesting what the new speed will be, and even IF by some freak thing it isn't faster at least the bow has a better feel to it. It also LOOKS better too I bet.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes it does for sure!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> The Astro set arrived the other day...When i first opened up the package, i was in total awe!! They looked like they were soaking wet!!! What a finish for a fiber material, that totally amazing to me!! I finally got around to putting them on the bow today, main string first, what a difference in total diamater from the 8125's i was shooting!! I tied on a loop, installed the peep, went outside and took a shot with one of my Victory V-Force hunting arrows....1st shot it burried up to the vanes...second shot in almost BLEW THROUGH the bag!! I noticed an improvment in the feel and over all lack of sound at the shot also. It's not completely tuned, but after 3 shots the peep set right in and hasn't moved!! I will post up the number when i make it to the shop where there is a draw board and chrono!!
> 
> Thank you very much Ron!!!:thumbs_up


 I also cant wait to see your results but by what has happened already your bow has been upgraded with a Super Charger :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> I also cant wait to see your results but by what has happened already your bow has been upgraded with a Super Charger :thumbs_up


It will more than likely be the fastest Burner my shop has seen....I'm going to do a sales pitch for you too after it blows the doors off of what they push for strings!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> It will more than likely be the fastest Burner my shop has seen....I'm going to do a sales pitch for you too after it blows the doors off of what they push for strings!!:thumbs_up


POOR RON!:tsk: He's already been too busy to have some of slow time breaks of the past....it's only going to get worse! Well depending on how you look at it I guess. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> POOR RON!:tsk: He's already been too busy to have some of slow time breaks of the past....it's only going to get worse! Well depending on how you look at it I guess. :wink:


And right now the Astro is on sale also. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> And right now the Astro is on sale also. :thumbs_up


Just doing my part guys!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> And right now the Astro is on sale also. :thumbs_up


GREAT! It's the perfect time to try the best strings/cables by Extreme with the best string material to date!:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes it is.:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

News should be posted tonight about where the Burner ended up with the Astro on it. Last I heard it was faster than before with a little tweaking left to do.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> News should be posted tonight about where the Burner ended up with the Astro on it. Last I heard it was faster than before with a little tweaking left to do.


I can't tell you nuthin!! lol


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

Ron,

how long the sale on the astro going for?

Will


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I can't tell you nuthin!! lol


Yeah WHATEVER!:brick: :chortle: You gotta admit though for a bow that was already over it's IBO rating to pick up another 3 fps in just switching strings/ cables is very cool!:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Absolutely!!!:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

trainer_will said:


> Ron,
> 
> how long the sale on the astro going for?
> 
> Will


It will probally go on for the month of May also.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> I can't tell you nuthin!! lol


That is just smoking:shade: What is your poundage and draw length along with arrow weight.?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> That is just smoking:shade: What is your poundage and draw length along with arrow weight.?


66 lbs, 330 grain arrow, measured 29.3/8ths...needs to be 29 5/8ths. Theres a little left in it. It of course has alot to do with the Astro and playing with the cam rotation and timing. 

Expect some pics soon.:shade:

Thanks again Ron for building a incredible set of strings!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> It will probally go on for the month of May also.:shade:


I'm gonna hold you to this...I have to get some for the Pro-Elite!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> 66 lbs, 330 grain arrow, measured 29.3/8ths...needs to be 29 5/8ths. Theres a little left in it. It of course has alot to do with the Astro and playing with the cam rotation and timing.
> 
> Expect some pics soon.:shade:
> 
> Thanks again Ron for building a incredible set of strings!!


I'm curious Tom; what do you think it would go at 70 lbs with a 350 gr arrow? I know the weight addition is proportional, but most bows perform best when topped out....hmmmmmm more testing is in order I think!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> i'm gonna hold you to this...i have to get some for the pro-elite!!!


okay


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Eye candy*

Here's some of Rons fine work!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Our sets of Extreme Astro Flight performed flawlessly in raining and muddy conditions Sunday that helped Kim and I both win our classes at the shoot we attended.:whoo: Thanks for the great strings Ron, and you can add two more :first: place finishes to Extreme Bowstrings' list!:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's the Burner...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> Here's the Burner...


Now that is one sharp looking bow.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

heres a few new pics of some astro flight strings


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

1 more


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Now that is one sharp looking bow.:shade:


Thanks Ron!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm curious Tom; what do you think it would go at 70 lbs with a 350 gr arrow? I know the weight addition is proportional, but most bows perform best when topped out....hmmmmmm more testing is in order I think!


Toby, we will find out soon enough with a 410 grain ACC!!!:shade:


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt for great bow strings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> heres a few new pics of some astro flight strings[/QUO I sure like the strings with all the colors. Very Sharp.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok guys...it's time to re-string the Pro Elite...It's Red Ember riser, lets hear some colors...


no pink


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> Ok guys...it's time to re-string the Pro Elite...It's Red Ember riser, lets hear some colors...
> 
> 
> no pink


You may want to ask Ron on this Tom, but in OTHER string materials the red had a tendancy to bleed. If the red in the Astro won't bleed much I would Red and Orange with perhaps orange or red servings. If the red will bleed; I would go red and black with orange servings to make them POP!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> ok guys...it's time to re-string the pro elite...it's red ember riser, lets hear some colors...
> 
> 
> no pink:d


oh man:d


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A few more pics of the astro colors. They sure are colorful and bright.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> You may want to ask Ron on this Tom, but in OTHER string materials the red had a tendancy to bleed. If the red in the Astro won't bleed much I would Red and Orange with perhaps orange or red servings. If the red will bleed; I would go red and black with orange servings to make them POP!:wink:


Yep, its the only red that I have worked with that does not bleed like the other materials. Red,Yellow or Red,Orange would look awesome with black serving or yellow serving.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Got the Alien Z all set up 
factory string specs
draw length 28.5"
poundage 55#s 291fps
arrow weight 297.7grains
New astro strings
same as above except is now shooting 298fps so I gained 7fps. Will post some pics soon.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds good...keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm still considering some options...so let's hear them.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I'm still considering some options...so let's hear them.


I still think I'm right about what I said on the phone today. Those things would POP!!!!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hows Yellow and orange with red serving?


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Hows Yellow and orange with red serving?


Another interesting option. Come on Tom....make up your mind already!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> heres a few new pics of some astro flight strings


Those in the top left picture are the strings you made me for the Moneymaker. 

Ron - I did get to see my bow finally when I got out of the hosp. and I like the strings. They were just what I wanted! I still got to get pics of them on the bow and I will post it up for you. I got another week to kill b4 released to go back to he$$ !!

Chris


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

Ron,

I will have you make a set for my old Browning, I will just talk to you some night at league.

Will


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Astro flight is the best!!! Get yours today. :shade:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ron

Here are some pics of my Wild Astro strings on the Moneymaker. Thanks again for all the help on getting some "WILD" strings.

Chris


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

tazhunter0 said:


> Ron
> 
> Here are some pics of my Wild Astro strings on the Moneymaker. Thanks again for all the help on getting some "WILD" strings.
> 
> Chris


Very Very Wild Strings I LOVE THEM.:shade: Thanks for letting me build them for you. They really made your bow SHARP


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is a pic of a hog one of our staff shooters Alexander harvested and to see his other hog look at our Extreme Bowstring Thread. This one is small compaired to the other hog.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

tazhunter0 said:


> Ron
> 
> Here are some pics of my Wild Astro strings on the Moneymaker. Thanks again for all the help on getting some "WILD" strings.
> 
> Chris


The colors kind of remind of Candy Corn.:lol:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, it looks like some combo of Red, Yellow, Orange...:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> Well, it looks like some combo of Red, Yellow, Orange...:darkbeer:


Dont forget to add a touch of black but only a touch for to much will take away from the other colors.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Ron I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Dont forget to add a touch of black but only a touch for to much will take away from the other colors.:shade:


Do you have the Crown in black??


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> Do you have the Crown in black??


Better get moving Tom :bolt: London is coming up fast!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> Well, it looks like some combo of Red, Yellow, Orange...:darkbeer:


here are a few pics of the Orange and Yellow Astro with Red servings, they were just made.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

and a few more


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Looks good Ron


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Lets get this back where it belongs at the top


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ron....I still think you should put some PINK in Tom's strings!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Ron....I still think you should put some PINK in Tom's strings!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:


I 2nd that.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Ron....I still think you should put some PINK in Tom's strings!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:


Listen here young lady....NO!!!



bowman_77 said:


> I 2nd that.


I'll deal with you in London!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> Listen here young lady....NO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll deal with you in London!!


I think maybe say 2 strands throughout the strings/cables would look good!:wink: Just enough for people to look at Tom funny:twitch:....come on Ron you know you want to do it!:chortle:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think maybe say 2 strands throughout the strings/cables would look good!:wink: Just enough for people to look at Tom funny:twitch:....come on Ron you know you want to do it!:chortle:


Most deffinatly, maybe even hot pink serving??


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think maybe say 2 strands throughout the strings/cables would look good!:wink: Just enough for people to look at Tom funny:twitch:....come on Ron you know you want to do it!:chortle:


IF they have ONE strand of Pink...i'll be in the "Dells" by morning!!!:shade:



EXTREME 1 said:


> Most deffinatly, maybe even hot pink serving??



YOUR KILLIN ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> I'll deal with you in London!!


lol...keep thinkin that.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

:mg: I think Tom's getting a little skeered about having some pink in his strings. Come on up big boy....we got a place just for you!:wink: :spit:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: I think Tom's getting a little skeered about having some pink in his strings. Come on up big boy....we got a place just for you!:wink: :spit:


I ain't crashin with the cats!!! J/K-ing Kimmi!!  Pink just isn't one of my more favorite colors...that's all.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

lets get this where it can be seen.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think maybe say 2 strands throughout the strings/cables would look good!:wink: Just enough for people to look at Tom funny:twitch:....come on Ron you know you want to do it!:chortle:


The strings dont have to have pink in them for folks to look at him funny

sorry Tom I just had to lol


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> The strings dont have to have pink in them for folks to look at him funny
> 
> sorry Tom I just had to lol


:banana:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

apantn said:


> the strings dont have to have pink in them for folks to look at him funny:d
> 
> sorry tom i just had to lol


get out!!!! and go bother somebody on the stab thread!!:d


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Here is a peak of what I have.  More to come tomorrow.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> Here is a peak of what I have.  More to come tomorrow.


now those look really cool.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Ok here are a few more pics of my great looking strings. I will go into futher detail tomorrow, Ran out of daylight and my chrono didnt wnt to act right. I spent a few hours this afternoon changing the strings and cables out. Got tuned and the only thing left is to chonro it and resight it in. From the few shots I took with it the string are Top notch. Very well made. 

Ron thanks for a great set of threads......I will have better pic and results tomorrow.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Tuning gets easier the more you do it Joe. I'm curious to see your new results.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tuning gets easier the more you do it Joe. I'm curious to see your new results.


I did get one reading with it and it was 281 but the sun done set and I dont have a light kit....I cant wait till morning to she what see will do.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Great looking strings!! Mine are in da mail as of today!! Thanks Ron!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Great looking strings!! Mine are in da mail as of today!! Thanks Ron!!


Yes that are....Thanks again Ron..


Oh BTW I heard it contained something PINK


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> Yes that are....Thanks again Ron..
> 
> 
> Oh BTW I heard it contained something PINK


I wanted to do it but I wanted Tom to me Happy with his strings.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

heres a sneek peek at them.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh the Astro Flight is still on SALE


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> heres a sneek peek at them.


looks good


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> I wanted to do it but I wanted Tom to me Happy with his strings.:wink:


I think a strand of *PINK* would have really POPPED running through that red. :chortle:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think a strand of *PINK* would have really POPPED running through that red. :chortle:


Me too:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> I wanted to do it but I wanted Tom to me Happy with his strings.:wink:





EXTREME 1 said:


> heres a sneek peek at them.


Boy am i ever!! They look great!! I'll have them on Sunday afternoon!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think a strand of *PINK* would have really POPPED running through that red. :chortle:





EXTREME 1 said:


> Me too:wink:


My next bow on the list is a custom Jade Green Hoyt X-8!! What color WITH PINK would make that one POP....Lime Light?????????????


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> My next bow on the list is a custom Jade Green Hoyt X-8!! What color WITH PINK would make that one POP....Lime Light?????????????


Yeah...and PINK servings!!! Now quit worrying about another bow and get the pics up of the ProE!!!:brick:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah...and PINK servings!!! Now quit worrying about another bow and get the pics up of the ProE!!!:brick:


I see you throw bricks here too.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> I see you throw bricks here too.


Thats what happens when you can't shoot. Just kidding.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

1 3D Shooter said:


> Thats what happens when you can't shoot. Just kidding.


You guys would be great to shoot with if a guy could quit laughing long enough to shoot.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> You guys would be great to shoot with if a guy could quit laughing long enough to shoot.


There would be some friendly banter out on the course, but the risk of disrupting other shooters isn't worth it. Of course after the shooting was finished though....oh boy.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> There would be some friendly banter out on the course, but the risk of disrupting other shooters isn't worth it. Of course after the shooting was finished though....oh boy.:set1_rolf2:


You got that right.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A few of us from here met up with some friends from omaha and we had such a great time. We laughed almost from start to finish, well not while we were shooting but in between shots. I think there were 6 of 7 in our group so the bullseye was really packed.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> A few of us from here met up with some friends from omaha and we had such a great time. We laughed almost from start to finish, well not while we were shooting but in between shots. I think there were 6 of 7 in our group so the bullseye was really packed.


Sounds like you had a great time Ron!! Pics are coming of the Pro Elite later today!! They look great and perform so much better than what was on it!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

As promised....This thing is drivin nails!!! Thanks again Ron!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> As promised....This thing is drivin nails!!! Thanks again Ron!!!


WOW, you picked the right colors, the bow looks GREAT.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> As promised....This thing is drivin nails!!! Thanks again Ron!!!


Looks good Tom


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> WOW, you picked the right colors, the bow looks GREAT.:shade:





bowman_77 said:


> Looks good Tom


The bow does look great even if it is a Hoyt. :mg: :chortle: Now Tom won't have any equipment excuses at London!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey guys I took the time out and finshed setting or tuning my Rytera Alien Z bow to perfectly fit me and here are my new specs. And this is with my Funky looking Astro Flight strings.:shade: Oh and the Astro Flight is still on SALE.

poundage 55lbs
draw 28.5"
arrow weight 290gr
arrow low speed 311
arrow high speed 314
arrow speed average 313 
this was with 10 shots.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> WOW, you picked the right colors, the bow looks GREAT.:shade:





bowman_77 said:


> Looks good Tom





RattleSnake1 said:


> The bow does look great even if it is a Hoyt. :mg: :chortle: Now Tom won't have any equipment excuses at London!


Thanks guys!! NO excuses...i'll be on or off, there's NO IN-BETWEEN with me!! LOL:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Hey guys I took the time out and finshed setting or tuning my Rytera Alien Z bow to perfectly fit me and here are my new specs. And this is with my Funky looking Astro Flight strings.:shade: Oh and the Astro Flight is still on SALE.
> 
> poundage 55lbs
> draw 28.5"
> ...


Bro, that bow is cookin!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Bro, that bow is cookin!!


I would say so.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Getting back to page 1.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Bump for a great string maker


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Bump for a great string maker


And great strings!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

WOOO HOOOO:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EXTREME 1 said:


> You guys would be great to shoot with if a guy could quit laughing long enough to shoot.


if you saw them shoot you would rethink that statement.
I know my C4 is ready for a set of your strings and cables.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> if you saw them shoot you would rethink that statement.
> I know my C4 is ready for a set of your strings and cables.:wink:


about time you opened your eyes.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> about time you opened your eyes.:thumbs_up[/QUOTE
> i


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> if you saw them shoot you would rethink that statement.
> I know my C4 is ready for a set of your strings and cables.:wink:





treeman65 said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> > about time you opened your eyes.:thumbs_up[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't seen ME shoot yet....:tongue:
> ...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> > i have heard the honor stories.:tongue:
> ...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> if you saw them shoot you would rethink that statement.
> I know my C4 is ready for a set of your strings and cables.:wink:


Well I think that we can deffinatly hook you up with some AWESOME Strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't seen ME shoot yet....:tongue:
> ...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Well I think that we can deffinatly hook you up with some AWESOME Strings.:thumbs_up



James is coming around!!




bowman_77 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> > we will here in a few days......:zip:
> ...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for Extreme:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

PM sent for pricing an info. Wanna order them ASAP. 

Thanks!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I finished 6 down for the weekend in K-45 class, i'm pleased with that for not shooting that much this year. I did win the Xtreme Stabilizer Team Smackdown shoot and have signined "crispies" for the effort. Ron, i handed out a bunch of your business cards and will call you about a female shooter friend of mine needing some strings!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ChaseK said:


> PM sent for pricing an info. Wanna order them ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks and Answered:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> I finished 6 down for the weekend in K-45 class, i'm pleased with that for not shooting that much this year. I did win the Xtreme Stabilizer Team Smackdown shoot and have signined "crispies" for the effort. Ron, i handed out a bunch of your business cards and will call you about a female shooter friend of mine needing some strings!!:thumbs_up


Good shooting. You should post up some pics of the signed crispies, nothing like rubbing a little salt into the wound. Hey is it anyone we know.?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Good shooting. You should post up some pics of the signed crispies, nothing like rubbing a little salt into the wound. Hey is it anyone we know.?


Got one from "77" and "65" :tongue: Got close to getting one from a Hoyt Pro...until he smoked THREE 14's in a row!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Got one from "77" and "65" :tongue: Got close to getting one from a Hoyt Pro...until he smoked THREE 14's in a row!!


what he is forgeting to tell you is the the smackdown was throwed.....We felt bad for the JACK HAMMER :wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Ron, i handed out a bunch of your business cards !!:thumbs_up


 I did the same. :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> I did the same. :wink:


some awesome strings here got mine on the exceed and they are smoking..... got the card posted on the shop wall and already sent some people towards ya ron....inlcuding chase from a few post ago


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> what he is forgeting to tell you is the the smackdown was throwed.....We felt bad for the JACK HAMMER :wink:


Yep...sure it was, OH YEAH, the "MATTS" in the bunch just couldn't handle the JACK HAMMER(S)!!!

1st Hoyt
2nd Hoyt
3rd Mattukey:
4th Pearson:zip: 
5th Mattukey:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> yep...sure it was, oh yeah, the "matts" in the bunch just couldn't handle the jack hammer(s)!!!
> 
> 1st hoyt
> 2nd hoyt
> ...


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Face it Joe....YOU LOST!:mg: :chortle:

I am happy to report two more :first: finishes for Extreme Bowstrings too.:thumb:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226873


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Face it Joe....YOU LOST!:mg: :chortle:
> 
> I am happy to report two more :first: finishes for Extreme Bowstrings too.:thumb:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226873


Yeap I sure did. thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap I sure did. thanks for pointing that out.


Just messin with ya Joe.:wink: So did ya get the new Monster sighted in yet?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap I sure did. thanks for pointing that out.


Thats what friends are for.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> Yep...sure it was, OH YEAH, the "MATTS" in the bunch just couldn't handle the JACK HAMMER(S)!!!
> 
> 1st Hoyt
> 2nd Hoyt
> ...


See now if I would have been there it would have read Rytera on the top.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> See now if I would have been there it would have read Rytera on the top.:wink:


I really don't want to sound like "Brown Hornet".............







Come getcha some!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just messin with ya Joe.:wink: So did ya get the new Monster sighted in yet?


He sent out a pic of a nice group he shot with it...im guessing yes!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just messin with ya Joe.:wink: So did ya get the new Monster sighted in yet?


Why yes I did....:thumbs_up she is a keeper for sure.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Why yes I did....:thumbs_up she is a keeper for sure.:wink:


Cool!!! I've got a shoot at my local club this sunday, lets see if i can find the 12 ring a little better!! I had it scared to death in my shoot last weekend!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Cool!!! I've got a shoot at my local club this sunday, lets see if i can find the 12 ring a little better!! I had it scared to death in my shoot last weekend!!


You can bet on one thing I will be huntin'em.......there wasnt a safe part on may 40 targets this past weekend.:angry:......Thats why i decided to hunt 14's on the last 7-8 targets. I got 5 of the 6 I shot at and 2 of them where over 40


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> I really don't want to sound like "Brown Hornet".............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you start sounding or acting like brown hornet the next time you have vehicle problems you can walk to the shoot.:angry:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> what he is forgeting to tell you is the the smackdown was throwed.....We felt bad for the JACK HAMMER :wink:


He keeps forgetting to mention the the knucklehead on target 2 yelling like a ****** for no reason.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Good shooting. You should post up some pics of the signed crispies, nothing like rubbing a little salt into the wound. Hey is it anyone we know.?


hey there trigger he needs no ideas besides that if he keeps it up next time I will drang him out to the semi pro range and show him some humble pie.:wink::wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I get my taste of humble pie or crow pie everytime I shoot.:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> if you start sounding or acting like brown hornet the next time you have vehicle problems you can walk to the shoot.:angry:


I knew that would getcha stirred up...:tongue:




treeman65 said:


> He keeps forgetting to mention the the knucklehead on target 2 yelling like a ****** for no reason.


Now WHO would that have been??????????:zip: He couldn't help he treed his dawg on some nice leggggssssssss!! lol




treeman65 said:


> hey there trigger he needs no ideas besides that if he keeps it up next time I will drang him out to the semi pro range and show him some humble pie.:wink::wink:



Bro...you know i can't judge 2 feet in front of me right now...


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

At least he's honest guys!:mg: Right now Kimmi says she could whoop up on Tom! :brick: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ron be thinking of a wild color combo for the apex 7 I have comming.Its black with camo limbs if that helps.
Once I have the bow in my hands i will give you a call.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1 3D Shooter said:


> I get my taste of humble pie or crow pie everytime I shoot.:tongue:


that was a change for me and I did not like it.Now I am going back with a rengance:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Ron be thinking of a wild color combo for the apex 7 I have comming.Its black with camo limbs if that helps.
> Once I have the bow in my hands i will give you a call.


Are you Sure?????


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Are you Sure?????


yes I am.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Ron be thinking of a wild color combo for the apex 7 I have comming.Its black with camo limbs if that helps.
> Once I have the bow in my hands i will give you a call.


 Hows this for starters, Baby Blue and White with 2 strands or 4 strands of Orange. And I would go with the white serving on this one.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

heres another option, Royal Blue with Yellow and a few strands of white with Yellow or white serving.:thumbs_up black serving would look good also.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Hows this for starters, Baby Blue and White with 2 strands or 4 strands of Orange. And I would go with the white serving on this one.





EXTREME 1 said:


> heres another option, Royal Blue with Yellow and a few strands of white with Yellow or white serving.:thumbs_up black serving would look good also.


James them sound good.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> At least he's honest guys!:mg: Right now Kimmi says she could whoop up on Tom! :brick: :chortle:


Well....DUH!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> ron be thinking of a wild color combo for the apex 7 i have comming.its black with camo limbs if that helps.
> Once i have the bow in my hands i will give you a call.


pink


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

extreme 1 said:


> are you sure?????


pink


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> yes i am.:wink:


pink


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

extreme 1 said:


> hows this for starters, baby blue and white with 2 strands or 4 strands of orange. And i would go with the white serving on this one.





extreme 1 said:


> heres another option, royal blue with yellow and a few strands of white with yellow or white serving.:thumbs_up black serving would look good also.


pink...pink...pink...pink...pink...pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

James might be manly enough to handle some pink Tom....we know you weren't!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> James might be manly enough to handle some pink Tom....we know you weren't!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


NOPE....not on a red bow.:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> NOPE....not on a red bow.:zip:


Pink is just a SHADE of red....we know you really like it too!:zip: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

rattlesnake1 said:


> pink is just a shade of red....we know you really like it too!:zip: :chortle:


gggrrrrrr


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EXTREME 1 said:


> heres another option, Royal Blue with Yellow and a few strands of white with Yellow or white serving.:thumbs_up black serving would look good also.


they both sound cool just surprise me. I will call you monday


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> NOPE....not on a red bow.:zip:


be quiet you switch hitter.ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> be quiet you switch hitter.ukey:


I got NUTHIN for that!:mg: :zip:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well the Apex7 is set up and ready to drill some 12s only thing missing is some good strings:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ron I sent you an email today let me know if you get it thanks
James


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> be quiet you switch hitter.ukey:


Take a day off the "NET" and this is what i come back to?????????


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Take a day off the "NET" and this is what i come back to?????????


Well then dont take a day off.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> Well then dont take a day off.


his dial up got tired


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Well then dont take a day off.





treeman65 said:


> his dial up got tired


You got that right!!!!!:zip:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually Pink does look good on Red.:wink: I made a set for a guy who has the Monster and the buss ends were pink and looked perfect with the red rings on the cables.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> pink...pink...pink...pink...pink...pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes to Pink


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

OH Yeah:thumbs_up to PINK


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Actually Pink does look good on Red.:wink: I made a set for a guy who has the Monster and the buss ends were pink and looked perfect with the red rings on the cables.:thumbs_up


Hmmmmm....


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Hmmmmm....


HAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058057086&posted=1#post1058057086

Help this poor guy seek the truth!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058057086&posted=1#post1058057086
> 
> Help this poor guy seek the truth!!!:wink:


Done deal. :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ron did you make it thru the flood?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> HAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!:thumbs_up


whats so funning their JackHammer


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

only a few more months till hunting season, better get your order in while you can get your string in a few days compaired to weeks.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> only a few more months till hunting season, better get your order in while you can get your string in a few days compaired to weeks.:thumbs_up


Got that right.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Still preachin the word of...ASTRO!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day All!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ron do you have anything in Hot Pink and orange?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Ron do you have anything in Hot Pink and orange?


Are you looking for pictures to see? I dont think I have ever done hot pink and orange togeather. That would deffinatly make one hot looking string.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Are you looking for pictures to see? I dont think I have ever done hot pink and orange togeather. That would deffinatly make one hot looking string.:shade:


Hummm we might have to come up with it!!! :angel:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Back up for Ron!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Strings here!! :shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Great Strings here!! :shade:


yeap :thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay we are thinking of something with the Pink And Orange


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay we are thinking of something with the Pink And Orange


and a few strands of black, OH YEAH:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

1 3D Shooter said:


> and a few strands of black, OH YEAH:shade:


Can't wait to see what Ron will come up with for me.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Can't wait to see what Ron will come up with for me.


I wanna see to


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Back up!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Can't wait to see what Ron will come up with for me.


see you shoot a ******** Ron can make your strings out of yarn.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> see you shoot a ******** Ron can make your strings out of yarn.


Sure I can if your shooting a really light stick bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our SALE:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the new Astro Flight Material, Thanks for talking me into switching to it on my bows.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

treeman65 hows this also orange,yellow and black with white serving? 

baby blue orange and white with yellow serving or white serving?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> treeman65 hows this also orange,yellow and black with white serving?
> 
> baby blue orange and white with yellow serving or white serving?



And...pink


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Pinkandorange


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Ron do you have anything in Hot Pink and orange?





EXTREME 1 said:


> Are you looking for pictures to see? I dont think I have ever done hot pink and orange togeather. That would deffinatly make one hot looking string.:shade:


He does now! They are really something else, and when the new sling comes in there will be pics of these new eye poppers!:mg: :thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

1 3D Shooter said:


> Love the new Astro Flight Material, Thanks for talking me into switching to it on my bows.:shade:


I want to see pictures!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for EXTREME Bowstrings:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

7/13/2010 Strings for Fred Bear ShowDown
Hi Ron,
I just wanted you to know that the strings arrived and are already installed. Great work! They are amazing strings!
The Astro Flight is pretty nice to shoot. I don´t know exactly why, but it feels so solid!
Thanks for the extra string and serving material as well. They were really handy for tying my peep sight.
Anyway, the string arrived pretty quick here in Brazil. About 15 days.
I´ll certainly buy more strings from you in the future.
Cheers,
Rafael Morgan.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Super guy and great strings here folks!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT:wink:For Great Strings


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Ron, i just picked up a new toy....you know what that means!!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> Ron, i just picked up a new toy....you know what that means!!!:wink:


Uh you get to play and I get to work? :wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our awesome sale.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Uh you get to play and I get to work? :wink:


Oh, i work too....just not on toys!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Ron, i just picked up a new toy....you know what that means!!!:wink:


that means a new bow to shoot bad with.:wink:
wow what a weekend the VA boys make it so much fun to kick butt.
bump for the sale


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kim's new color scheme! The pink & orange Astro looks pretty wild.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim's new color scheme! The pink & orange Astro looks pretty wild.:thumb:


Hmmmm...nah.....come on.....now really....are you kidding me????????
I mean Ron........................................those strings are......



















































SWEEEEEEETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

TheyAreHOT!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's the new toy...Strothers Infinity...my arrows are fletched up with Flo Yellow Razors, so Flo Yellow Astro...when it comes in and what color for the strings and cables and what color for the servings?? Pink isn't going on this one!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

*Monster 6 with some Astroflight threads*

Green and Gray astro flight on the monster 6


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

got in some flo green astro flight and it looks awesome, even made the first set with it already. Well post pics later.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Good looking rig Joe!!

Ron, when might the Flo Yellow come in??


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know what new product colors we got in. Flo Green in Astro FLight and Baby Blue serving, The other flo colors will be pink,orange,yellow,and green. They will not be ready for another 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Is there a website showing the string colors, prices etc?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

imadragonkeeper said:


> Is there a website showing the string colors, prices etc?


There sure is, its at www. extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TOTALLY AWESOME!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Get those orders in!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Admiral Vixen, Did you get your hat decals?:shade:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Back up!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Admiral Vixen, Did you get your hat decals?:shade:


OMG yes and a big thank you. I put one on my quiver!!!! It looks hot:wink: AND pimped out my other hardhat..


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> OMG yes and a big thank you. I put one on my quiver!!!! It looks hot:wink: AND pimped out my other hardhat..


would look good on my hard hat too. guess im not loved lolllllllllll:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This material is just FANTASTIC:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> This material is just FANTASTIC:thumbs_up


Can't wait for my new PINK and BROWN


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Can't wait for my new PINK and BROWN


do you want to see them before you get them???????:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

here are a few more new pics:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Great looking color combos Ron!!:tongue:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for some awesome material.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> TTT for some awesome material.:thumbs_up


I hear your twisting up a cool lookin' set for an Infinity!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I sure am, should be a day or 2 and it will be gone. I will take pics and post them when there done.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ron is the best string maker in the at world!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> I sure am, should be a day or 2 and it will be gone. I will take pics and post them when there done.


Nice...will ya hurry up already!!:tongue: J/K-ing!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Ron is the best string maker in the at world!!!!


Xs 2!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. And just to let anyone know that if you call you may have to leave a message for we are recieving alot of calls but we will call you back.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's another example of Rons fine work in Astro Flite!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Here's another example of Rons fine work in Astro Flite!!!:thumbs_up


Great job Ron....Looks great there Tom....


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Great job Ron....Looks great there Tom....


Thanks Joe!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very Sharp:thumbs_up I recently did a cocobola and gray with black serving the looks awesome also.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Very Sharp:thumbs_up I recently did a cocobola and gray with black serving the looks awesome also.


That sounds like a great combo!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> here's another example of rons fine work in astro flite!!!:thumbs_up


tom that bow looks SICK!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it looks really cool but that could be just me.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Great Products Extreme.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just love this new astro flight. Cant say enough good about it.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This is some of the best material on the market.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

BUMP for ASTRO FLIGHT and Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Cant say enought good things about astro flight, works great on all compounds


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the astro flight strings on my bow, they are so much brighter and a little faster, cant beat them.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Time to put some meat on the ground in Ohio!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I hear yeah, I am hoping that me and my sons do the same tonight or this weekend in NE.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> Time to put some meat on the ground in Ohio!!!





EXTREME 1 said:


> I hear yeah, I am hoping that me and my sons do the same tonight or this weekend in NE.


Well..............25 minutes into my hunt, i let the Astro powered Infinity EAT........

>>>--------------> through a fat lil nanny!!:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Great News there are 3 more Florescent colors on the way and should be here next week tuesday. They are Flo Yellow, Flo Pink and Flo Orange


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> tom that bow looks SICK!!!


What's sick is how it performs with the Astro on it....Go ahead and PUNCH TAG ONE!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice doe Big Guy. Is that your Ohio deer? I shot one friday night but if she dies from it, it will only be because she jumped out of her skin when she left.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Nice doe Big Guy. Is that your Ohio deer? I shot one friday night but if she dies from it, it will only be because she jumped out of her skin when she left.


Yes sir, i'll be back in about 3 weeks. Guess your deer left in kinda of a hurry?? The way i see it, if you have a deer within bow range whether you shoot or not you've had a good hunt!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I had her at 5 yards and she spotted me and could not really tell what I was but she did the stare down and decided I was a tree and then she turned to go up the hill and stopped at about 18 yds and I thought it was all over. Oh well it was fun and I cant wait tosee what happens the next time I go out with my sons. Oh one of them had a Big horned owl land about 8 feet above him in the tree and started hooting. He said that was the coolest thing ever and talk about LOUD.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate the "LOOK"!!! Most of the time it doesn't work out...The owl encounter is definately something he won't forget!! Impressive animal they are!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Gotta love the owl visit, he will remember that forever. I had a hawk just about get my finger one time and that I will never forget.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah yes the first time out this year in the tree and I could hear one hooting , that was around 2pm.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

There here!!! The new florescents are here and already uploaded on the website. Flo Yellow, Flo Orange and Flo Pink


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Now those are bright!:cool2: I can just see the wheels turning in Kim's head now!:tsk: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now those are bright!:cool2: I can just see the wheels turning in Kim's head now!:tsk: :chortle:


Oh yeah...shes gonna flip!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Sent you a PM Ron...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Got it and returned, Thanks.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt for some great strings


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

get them while they are HOT.....Hot colors that is!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Check out this firecat with new threads, Flo orange and Dark Brown with black, white and blue end loops.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice Ron!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks, I think I should have gotten pics from outside as well, the flo orange really stands out.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

AWESOME Products and Craftsmanship not to mention CUSTOMER SERVICE:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Flo Orange and Flo Pink......... Can't wait till I need some.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Hoping to get some string / cable specs for the 2011.....??????????????? to send to you soon!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

K and K archery should be using these strings on thier bows!!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking to get a new bow here soon Extreme so as soon as I know which one Im getting I will be calling.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Admiral Vixen said:


> K and K archery should be using these strings on thier bows!!!!


That would be cool.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

TTT for some great strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Im back up to Ohio, and smoked another Doe this morning. I have one more Doe tag, but it would be nice if one of these bruisers would give me a chance to let the Infinity eat!! That bow is 3 for 3!! Thanks for building a great set of Astros for it Ron!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Your Welcome, say did you see what my son shot? I wil post a pic for you. They said she was probally around 11 years old for she only had 3 teeth left and I think they looked more like stubs. She was a old granny and over 2 times the size of mine and well my other son got his real first deer without any coaching and even though it was a yearling he did great.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You can't beat the quality you get from Extreme.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Ttt


Back on Top.RON How did you like the guy we call DRYFIRE??? lol


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> Im back up to Ohio, and smoked another Doe this morning. I have one more Doe tag, but it would be nice if one of these bruisers would give me a chance to let the Infinity eat!! That bow is 3 for 3!! Thanks for building a great set of Astros for it Ron!!!





EXTREME 1 said:


> Your Welcome, say did you see what my son shot? I wil post a pic for you. They said she was probally around 11 years old for she only had 3 teeth left and I think they looked more like stubs. She was a old granny and over 2 times the size of mine and well my other son got his real first deer without any coaching and even though it was a yearling he did great.


Now that's awesome Ron!! A trio of does with the boys is great!! That one looks like a smal horse!!! Here's my other "little" doe I shot in Ohio.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Tom, thats a nice looking doe you got there also. Here is my buck I rattled in Friday, I actually rattled in a big 3 poointer about 40 minutes earlier but he would not give me the shot. But that is okay, the one I got had a bigger body even though he was a 8pt. We cut him up yesterday and he had battle injuries to his right hind quarter. He had a very large hole with hid and hair pushed in 6 in deep. Had to be another buck showing him the business end of his antlers.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You cant beat Extreme's quality and astro flight material, the set I got still looks brand new and its got to be almost 6 months.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats an Ohio deer, WOW, I thought that was a florida deer at first. Your right she is tiny.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for the best material and string maker you can get to build you a set of strings.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Thanks Tom, thats a nice looking doe you got there also. Here is my buck I rattled in Friday, I actually rattled in a big 3 poointer about 40 minutes earlier but he would not give me the shot. But that is okay, the one I got had a bigger body even though he was a 8pt. We cut him up yesterday and he had battle injuries to his right hind quarter. He had a very large hole with hid and hair pushed in 6 in deep. Had to be another buck showing him the business end of his antlers.


ATTA Boy Ron!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

1 3D Shooter said:


> Thats an Ohio deer, WOW, I thought that was a florida deer at first. Your right she is tiny.



Wasn't the biggest, but she taste great!! I burnt both my doe tags...still have a buck tag, just not sure if i will ge back up this year.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

EXTREME 1 said:


> TTT for the best material and string maker you can get to build you a set of strings.



Hey...that's my line!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> TTT for the best material and string maker you can get to build you a set of strings.


Yes you are!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Sweet looking buck Ron, comgrats


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I sure am glad I switched to astro flight, this material is awesome. I still cant get over how great it looks ande I bet I have close to 2000 shots on it already.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is hoping everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is hoping everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving


You too Ron and family!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

back to the top for the best string around.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Strings are on sale, YAHOO


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Yah.........get some new strings for shooting indoor league while the sale is on!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday RON*

ccasion13:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> ccasion13:


Back up for the Birthday Boy


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Back up for the Birthday Boy


Thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Simply the BEST


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Get the best and get it from the best get EXTREME and Astro Flight


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas All.....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys and gals.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Time is growing short on the sale folks...get your orders in!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump you up Ron!:bump2:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Got to get this thread back where everyone can see it!!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

on top


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

My new astro flight cheetah is awesome. Looks great on my bow and shoots fast.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's the new target rig...Ron done a fine set ( as usual ) of Red and Blue Astro with Black servings.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I need some new cheetah strings!!! I will be ordering soon Ron.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely the best string company. Thank you Ron


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You got that right


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looking for a price of the strings for a single cam bow,please thank you Badbow


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

badbow148 said:


> Looking for a price of the strings for a single cam bow,please thank you Badbow


That would run you $65.:teeth:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you sir sounds like the single cam would really like the astro flight strings and pick up a few fps.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You're welcome 



badbow148 said:


> Thank you sir sounds like the single cam would really like the astro flight strings and pick up a few fps.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------

